

Photo of plane crashing in NY.  - rokhayakebe
http://scobleizer.com/2009/01/15/plane-crash-in-nyc-captured-on-real-time-web/#comment-2004872
Sorry. I fixed it.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Why have you called this "Video of plane crashing" when there appears to be no
video of a plane crashing?

------
smoody
where is the video of the plane landing in the river?

